# Wednesday Nite Race @ Freeride RC Park



## Florida RC Outlet (Sep 10, 2013)

1/22/14 Freeride RC Park Indoor road course nite race. Registration starts at 5:30 p.m. Racing commences at 6:30/7 p.m. We are located at 4613 Subchaser Ct. Suite 11, Jacksonville, Fl. 32244. Then that following Saturday 1/25/14 will be another on road course race. Registration begins at 11 a.m. Racing commences at 1 p.m. and will go until done. Come out and have some fun. Hope to see ya there. :wave:

Check out our facebook page *"Freeride RC Park" *and web page *"freeriderc.com"*.


----------

